
The difference between PUT and POST – get it right - znpy
http://zacharyvoase.com/2009/07/03/http-post-put-diff/
======
gjvc
The RFC cited in the article is authoritative, of course, but if this
distinction still bothers you, think about using PUT for a location, and POST
for a service.

